# I'm New!!



## GabbyBBy (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm a new member to this forum  I'm a 29 year old, AA, SSBBW. Ladies and Gents please show me some LOVE!!!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi and welcome, Gabby. I'm East of you in Albany.


----------



## GabbyBBy (Dec 1, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Hi and welcome, Gabby. I'm East of you in Albany.



Thank you.. Didn't think anyone was gonna reply . Guess this forum ain't into welcoming new members.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome Gabby. This forum does welcome new members but there are threads with a lot more traffic here and in the main boards for new people to introduce themselves.(you get noticed more) Also we encourage you to look and participate in other threads in the forums so others will get to know you better.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Gabby, 
Welcome, and if you do nothing else on these here boards, listen to CP's advice. She's quite right quite often.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome, Gabby! 

There's a thread at the top of the main page where a lot of new people post about themselves.


----------



## Jes (Dec 2, 2010)

GabbyBBy said:


> Thank you.. Didn't think anyone was gonna reply . Guess this forum ain't into welcoming new members.



Give it more than a day, Gabby. No one is ignoring you.


----------



## patmcf (Dec 2, 2010)

Pleased to have you


----------



## sammieSC2 (Dec 3, 2010)

from one newbie to another, welcome!

hugs,
sammieSC2


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Welcome Gabby. This forum does welcome new members but there are threads with a lot more traffic here and in the main boards for new people to introduce themselves.(you get noticed more) Also we encourage you to look and participate in other threads in the forums so others will get to know you better.





what she said!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 3, 2010)

Ten bucks that Gabby won't be back. Takers?


----------



## gobettiepurple (Dec 3, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Ten bucks that Gabby won't be back. Takers?



see your ten and raise you five


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 3, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> see your ten and raise you five



LOL...high roller...


----------



## gobettiepurple (Dec 3, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> LOL...high roller...



always 

There should be a better way to encourage new people to stick around other than "welcome, jump in and have some fun" . . . 

Anyway . . . just a thought.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 3, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> always
> 
> There should be a better way to encourage new people to stick around other than "welcome, jump in and have some fun" . . .
> 
> Anyway . . . just a thought.



I don't know that it's up to the rest of the community to do that. I feel like if someone really cares to be a part of things, they need to put forth some effort. Of course, we don't need to set up huge road blocks to their participation, but I think adults can do much of the work for themselves. I want to be welcoming, but you never really know how much someone cares to invest, so I figure I will let them set the pace.

Just my opinion.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 3, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> always
> 
> There should be a better way to encourage new people to stick around other than "welcome, jump in and have some fun" . . .
> 
> Anyway . . . just a thought.


What's more welcoming than saying 'welcome'? It's not like anyone sprayed buckshot in her direction.

Oh wait...I have an idea. Here ya go, Gabby:


----------



## gobettiepurple (Dec 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> What's more welcoming than saying 'welcome'? It's not like anyone sprayed buckshot in her direction.
> 
> Oh wait...I have an idea. Here ya go, Gabby:



always there to put me in perspective, ms. castingpearls, my bowler hat is off to you! lol . . . 

I agree mcbeth . . . perhaps I was a little too judgemental, putting the blame on us, when really its a shared thing. We do our best to welcome those that are truly interested in being a part of this community.

you are totally right, of course. perhaps just the basket or the puppy would be enough


----------



## mossystate (Dec 3, 2010)

The OP doesn't seem too shy, so if she really wants to be here, she will find her way back.

We all were new when we were new. 
If someone had offered me a puppy, I might not have stayed, being a cat person and all.









not so fast...doesn't work retroactively:happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> What's more welcoming than saying 'welcome'? It's not like anyone sprayed buckshot in her direction.
> 
> Oh wait...I have an idea. Here ya go, Gabby:



I am unable to rep this woman!! I love you Lainey!


----------



## Weeze (Dec 8, 2010)

hey guys it's an online forum


----------

